# BBS Split rim polishers



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Any one recomm a rim polisher in swansea, and possibly a decent powder coater?


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Steve Cull is your man for polishing! [email protected]


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

yea steve is your boy really nice guy and quality work


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Where is he based. Pristine in Woburn Sands Bedford are very good, if not a little pricey..


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

hi mark
i'm assuming these are the bbs' you have that need 









what can be a very cheap job depending on how much you want me to do, cheapest is to bring in the wheel already split and i just polish the outer, all the way up to chrome powdercoated centres, new s/steel bolts, and i split and rebuild them for you, the choice is yours 

if you need me - 07747 443214 / www.alloyrefurb.net

based in fforestfach, swansea


----------

